# Stillen FPR Help



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

If anyone here has a Stillen FPR I need some assistance as to which port is which on the thing, I bought a used one off Ebay and have no idea which would be connected to the rail or the line.

Please help as I am trying to tune in my new 300ZX TT injectors so I can bump up the boost some more next week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

bump


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Good to see you here Delio. How much boost are you running now anyways?



vortechboy said:


> *bump *


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

I am up to 11 PSI right now. the 2.87 is in the center console waiting for some warmer weather to install it. NY sux this time of year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

I am only pushing 5psi..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

That sux...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Was the screen name Delio already taken? LOL...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

No I like to mix it up on boards where I don't post alot... check e-bay, the SI boards, the CL/TL boards, etc...

 Sup CHUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

